#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-15
<Musashimaru> tottto-drummond, ben dans ma cuisine c'est Amarok, car il affiche des photos et les paroles des chansons
<Musashimaru> Sinon.... ailleur... ben j'écoute pas vraiment de musique... j'ai la télé avec tvtime
<tottto-drummond> ok. moi j utilise depuis peu guayadeque.. j aime bien. .et je peux avoir les paroles et les pochettes.. je ne déteste pas Banshee aussi
<Musashimaru> moi c'est pas les pochette que j'aime, c'est que ca affiche plein de photos des groupes
<GringoStar> Salut
<tottto-drummond> salut GringoStar
<GringoStar> Pour faire court, je n'arrive plus à lire des videos (comme youtube) en fullscreen.
<tottto-drummond> depuis quand
<GringoStar> apres une nouvelle installation de 10.04 et de mes drivers tout fonctionnait bien
<tottto-drummond> ok mais mais le plugin flash
<GringoStar> puis j'ai ajouté des docs et widget
<GringoStar> ok je recommence
<GringoStar> j'ai reformatté et installé 10.04 et mes drivers
<tottto-drummond> ok.. mais est ce que tu as installer le Ubuntu Restricted Extra
<GringoStar> Là je pouvais lire des dvd et des flash en fullscreen sur 2 moniteurs
<GringoStar> donc j'avais les packages
<tottto-drummond> oui
<GringoStar> puis j'ai customizé mon bureau
<tottto-drummond> tu vas le trouver dans la logitheque
<tottto-drummond> tu utilise 2 moniteurs ?
<GringoStar> Je l'ai déjà puisque je peux lire les videos
<tottto-drummond> pas necessairement
<tottto-drummond> verifie avec la logitheque ..juste pour etre sur
<GringoStar> Mais si je fait fullscreen, j'obtient 1 image puis ça lag durant quelques secondes puis je reviens en petit format
<tottto-drummond> hum.. bizarre ca.. tu peux aussi t assurer que Flash soit a jour
<GringoStar> Jai vérifié et j'ai le package ubuntu resteint
<GringoStar> comment?
<tottto-drummond> est ce que tu as essayé avec Firefox ou Chronium
<GringoStar> firefox
<tottto-drummond> ok.. et tu n as pas essayé avec Chronium
<GringoStar> 1 min
<GringoStar> ça marche encore moins, le video joue mais la fenetre fullscreen ne s'ouvre pas
<GringoStar> Sur le forum de vlc, il y a une note qui dit que le package de vlc n'est pas à jour (1.06) mais il y a des commentaires qui dise que le nouveau (1.14)ne fonctionne pas donc je ne l'ai pas installé...
<tottto-drummond>  ca pas vraiment rapport.. pour youtube c est flash qui est impliqué
<GringoStar> J'ai finallement réussi à configurer mon bureau à mon gout et à faire fonctionner mes 3 écrans donc je ne voudrais pas avoir à tout refaire...
<GringoStar> comment on met à jour le flash (j'ai fait les mise à jour de 10.04 mais je n'ai pas remarqué si flash en fait parti)
<GringoStar> je veux dire dans le gestionnaire de mise à jour
<tottto-drummond> va sur ce site http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/
<GringoStar> Dans la logitheque, j'ai le plugin flash pour mozilla mais il n'y a pas de version d'écrit
<tottto-drummond> tu l as d installé ?
<GringoStar> oui
<tottto-drummond> vas sur le liens que je te j ai envoyé
<GringoStar> grefon adobe flash
<GringoStar> Est-ce que je doit désinstaller celui que j'ai avant?
<GringoStar> j'ai pris le .deb
<GringoStar> Erreur : Entre en conflit avec le paquet installé « flashplugin-installer »
<GringoStar> Je crois qu'il me manque plusieurs sources de logiciel...
<GringoStar> C'est probablement pour ça que j'ai des programmes qui ne sont pas à jour.
<GringoStar> Les seules sources que j'ai sont celles par défaut.
<GringoStar> Est-ce que je devrais en ajouter?
<GringoStar> Ou je peux voir ma version de flash player?
<GringoStar> Je vais redémarrer...
<GringoStar> Salut, j'ai trouvé ce lien, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-10-04/ et j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez avant de suivre ces instructions...
<GringoStar> Je vais essayer et voir ce que ça donne...
<GringoStar> ça n'a pas fonctionné mais lorsque je désactive l'accélération matérielle, ça fonctionne à nouveau. Mais ça lag un peu...
<GringoStar> Quelqu'un a une idée?
<qwebirc64120> Quand un jeu non natif marche pas il faut faire un scrip ou un truc du genre?
<GringoStar> C'est quoi le jeu?
<qwebirc64120> Conquete 2.0
<qwebirc64120> tantot il me disait juste vérifier mon direct X
<qwebirc64120> et la pas moyen rentrer sa me dit erreure programe au début
<GringoStar> Je suis loin d'etre un connaisseur mais directx sous linux çasemble louche, est-ce que tu utilise un émulateur?
<qwebirc64120> rien apart wine tantot sa marchais mais plus la
<GringoStar> Je n'ai jamais essayé wine,
<GringoStar> Tu peux regarder ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wine_directx
<qwebirc64120> tu use play on linux?
<GringoStar> Je suis sous linux depuis 1 mois et je n'ai joué qu' flightGear
<qwebirc64120> -.- dur faire marcher des jeux gratos du net
<nicduff> Bonjour à tous. Besoin d'un petit in je veux blocqué au service au démarage
<MagicFab> nicduff, pas certain de te comprendre... reformule ?
<nicduff> non je crois avoir fait la bonne manipulation
<MagicFab> nicduff, en fait je parlais de ta phrase.
<nicduff> MagicFab: 
<nicduff> MagicFab: je voulais simplement savoir command bloqué un service au démarage de mon server 
<nicduff> temporairement
<MagicFab> nicduff, ca dépends quel service et quelle version d'Ubuntu
<nicduff> 10.04
<nicduff> dhcp
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-16
<GringoStar> Salut, est-ce qu'il y a des couches-tard?
<GringoStar> J'ai fait une (autre) gaffe...
<deuxpi> ça (https://github.com/blog/744-today-s-outage) c'est une gaffe ;)
<GringoStar> J'ai essayé de mettre à jour vlc à jour (par un ppa) mais j'ai oublié de l'enlever avant de faire une mise à jour du systeme et maintenant j'ai plusieurs bug graphiques(pire qu'avant). Je voudrais remettre mon systeme comme avant. (Oui c'est pire que mes problemes mais eux au moins ils savent ce qu'ils font...
<deuxpi> est-ce que sont des bugs qui arrivent en jouant des vidéos ou en général ?
<GringoStar> Malheureusement ça a affecté plusieurs autres programmes en changeant mes versions pour d'autres qui sont en dev...
<GringoStar> général
<GringoStar> par exemple hier en fermant firefox mon bureau éttait illisible.
<GringoStar> blurry ou pixelisé
<GringoStar> ou incomplet
<deuxpi> euh...
<GringoStar> un peux comme un avi corrompu
<GringoStar> le fichiers affecté sont plusieurs lib, gimp, vlc et nano
<GringoStar> plus mon browser(à cause des plugins)
<GringoStar> J'ai une liste grace à synaptic
<deuxpi> genre libdrm, libva... ?
<GringoStar> mais je ne sais pas les versions que j'avais avant... oui il y a libva1
<deuxpi> la page suivant est celle qui décrit le PPA le plus souvent utilisé pour vlc :
<deuxpi> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc/+packages
<deuxpi> il y a la liste des paquets affectés par ce ppa
<GringoStar> le ppa que j'ai utilisé s'appelle lucid bleed
<deuxpi> oh la la
<deuxpi> c'est un peu le même principe, mais il y a beaucoup plus de paquets
<GringoStar> 84
<deuxpi> mais ceux qui touchent le vidéo sont sous "libdrm", "libva", et "libvpx"
<GringoStar> libdrm n'est pas dans ma liste
<deuxpi> ok
<deuxpi> tant mieux ! :)
<GringoStar> mais il y a libvpx0
<GringoStar> Je m'était dit que je pourrais les enlever 1 par 1 et remettre les vieux mais presque chaque paquet a plusieurs dépendance qu'il voudrait aussi enlever... comme firefox et plusieurs dont je connait pas l'utilité
<deuxpi> sur la page https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/ppa/+packages tu peux cliquer sur les triangles et avoir la liste des paquets binaires pour chaque paquet source
<formolQC> GringoStar, j'ai déjà fait cette erreur. et après de multiples essais, j'ai fini par réinstaller Ubuntu...
<deuxpi> en fait il ne faut pas les enlever, seulement les remettre à la version originale !
<GringoStar> shit je viens juste de réinstallé
<deuxpi> avec un peut de chance c'est seulement quelques paquets
<deuxpi> peu
<GringoStar> C'est bien ça... respecter le français
<deuxpi> dans synaptic, je crois que tu peux le faire avec Paquet>Forcer la version...
<GringoStar> et comment je trouve l'ancienne version?
<deuxpi> dans ls liste il est indiqué (lucid)
<GringoStar> sous series?
<deuxpi> euh
<deuxpi> je ne suis pas habitué avec synaptic
<GringoStar> non je l'ai
<GringoStar> est-ce que je devrais les faire 1 par 1?
<deuxpi> :/
<GringoStar> et redemarrer pour tester?
<deuxpi> il faut probablement au moins quitter la session, mais redémarrer est plus sur
<GringoStar> Je ne le connaissais pas celui là
<GringoStar> 84 fois?
<deuxpi> ah non... juste après avoir fait les libva et libvpx ?
<GringoStar> et si j'ai des messages de dépendances?
<deuxpi> ça serait bien si il pouvait trouver les versions correctes
<GringoStar> et ceux qui sont nouveaux, je peux les enlever?
<deuxpi> il vont disparaitre tout seuls essentiellement
<GringoStar> le premier que j'ai vérifié fonctionnait
<deuxpi> probablement que juste i965-va-driver, libva-x11-1 et libva1 est suffisant pour commencer
<GringoStar> libva1 et libva-x11-1 ne veulent pas forcer la version (gris)
<deuxpi> ils sont peut-être déjà corrects
<deuxpi> dans le numéro de version il n'y a pas  ppa1~lucid1 ?
<deuxpi> autrement je ne vois pas de paquets dans le ppa qui peuvent bousiller la vidéo
<GringoStar> libva-x11-1 v. 1.0.1-3-ppa1-lucid1
<deuxpi> oh oh
<GringoStar> noel c'est pas tout de suite
<GringoStar> je vais devoir réinstaller?
<deuxpi> je suis prêt à gager que c'est là le problème, mais je ne sais pas comment faire avec synaptic
<deuxpi> si ça peut le remettre 1a la version originale...
<GringoStar> il y a d'autre façon?
<deuxpi> euh
<GringoStar> en commande?
<GringoStar> ou un backup?
<deuxpi> peut-être que juste "réinstaller" va faire la job
<deuxpi> le paquet je veux dire !!
<GringoStar> sans le désinstaller avant?
<deuxpi> ben tu risques d'avoir des problèmes de dépendance
<deuxpi> mais moi dodo.....
<GringoStar> ok merci
<deuxpi> désolé mais je suis en train de me zombiifier
<GringoStar> j'essai sinon je formatte encore...
<deuxpi> :)
<deuxpi> bonne chance !
<GringoStar> merci
<marc__> ouch, j'ai installé ubuntu 10.10 sur un nouveau HD, mais semble que mon autre disque a été détecté parreil car je dois booter dessus pour etre capable de loader (je vois grub pour loader 10.10 sur mon nouveau hd et 9.10 sur l'ancien)... comment je fait pour installer grub sur mon nouveau HD (dans le but d'enlever l'ancien) ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<deuxpi> GringoStar: Bonjour! est-ce que tu as réglé tes problèmes de vidéo ?
<GringoStar> deuxpi : non j'y travaille backup defrag puis la prochaine étape resize & format
<GringoStar> je reviendrai dans une heure ou 2 avec une 10.04 bien fraiche
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-17
<qwebirc90934> bonsoir
<Ankman> bosoir
<Ankman> n
<qwebirc90934> j'aurais besoin de savoir les bon setting  pour wine 
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> program ne marche pas?
<qwebirc90934> si il marche mais aucun jeu marche desus
<Ankman> message erreur?
<qwebirc90934> hum min
<qwebirc90934> Sa me dit que cela peu etre mon jeu ou un erreure dans wine d'aller voir http://appdb.winehq.org
<GringoStar> ddeuxpi : installation terminé
<qwebirc90934> ta une idée?
<Ankman> non, desole. j'ai pas wine
<qwebirc90934> ok pas grave merci quand meme
<Ankman> :-)
<GringoStar> je dois redémarrer
<Musashimaru> QUEL JEU?
<qwebirc90934> Question comme sa je peux tu devenir membre sans faire de page web et sans le wiki?
<qwebirc90934> Conquete 2.0
<qwebirc90934> c'est bon pour le jeu j'ai trouver
<qwebirc90934> Ya encore quelqu'un ?
<Lrrr> p-e
<qwebirc90934> -.-
<qwebirc90934> tu pourais répondre a ma question ou tu sais pas?
<Lrrr> quel question6
<qwebirc90934> je peux tu devenir membre sans faire de wiki?
<Lrrr> ben oui...
<Lrrr> ... de ubuntu-qc6
<Lrrr> é
<Lrrr> err
<qwebirc90934> oui
<Lrrr> je vois pas le problème...
<qwebirc90934> ok car sa le demande la http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/drupal/DevenirMembre
<ve2dmn> c'est un guide...
<ve2dmn> ... pas des regles a absolument suivre...
<Lrrr> bah...
<Lrrr> je me considère membre par le seul fait que je suis ici et que je connais bien ubuntu
<ve2dmn> C'est des bonne choses a faire si tu veux participer, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.
<ve2dmn> "etre membre" est plus une question de participation. Commence par t'abonner a la liste de diffusion
<ve2dmn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<ve2dmn> tu peux facilement y poser tes questions...
<qwebirc90934> ok participation tu veux dire quoi par la?
<ve2dmn> Aider au developpement d'ubuntu en general...
<ve2dmn> soit par du maketing, du developpement, test, traduction, support, etc...
<Lrrr> Parce que de toute façon être membre ça donne rien en soit...
<qwebirc90934> Je suis encore dans les petites bases de ubuntu...
<ve2dmn> Est-ce que tu as besoin d'un guide?
<qwebirc90934> oui sa serai bien
<ve2dmn> celui la est assez complet: http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<ve2dmn> y'a aussi beaucoup de documentation en anglais...
<qwebirc90934> n'importe quelle adresse marche meme un Gmail?
<ve2dmn> Un e-mail est un e-mail peu importe sa provenance ou sa destination
<qwebirc90934> moi c'est mon email de ou je fait mon stage j'ai mit
<qwebirc90934> j'espère sa va etre bon
<ve2dmn> Est-ce que tu va garder cette adresse a vie?
<qwebirc90934> ah .................. marde fail
<dejuren> MagicFab: komputes hey guys.... 
<komputes> dejuren: YO!
<komputes> whats up drago!
<dejuren> komputes: a problem.... i forgot my launchpad password
<dejuren> and can't resolve it the usual way - no email's comming
<komputes> dejuren: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<dejuren> komputes: i'm doing this at https://login.launchpad.net/SjJQHsSCsZkhPMt2/+decide from yesterday - no email at alll
<komputes> dejuren: fill in these two https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password https://login.ubuntu.com/+forgot_password
<dejuren> that will be the third time I try
<dejuren> komputes: MagicFab meanwhile what new about you guys?
<komputes> dejuren: many things changing
<komputes> dejuren: I was told that you should fill this out: https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<komputes> dejuren: let me know when it's done and I'll try to get it fiixed immediately
<dejuren> komputes: is it good or bad thing (things changing)?
 * dejuren filling the form
<dejuren> komputes: on the way
<komputes> dejuren: got it
<dejuren> komputes: roger that (now I wait ;-) )
<komputes> dejuren: they are having a look
 * dejuren is crossing fingers
<MagicFab> dejuren, !!!
<dejuren> MagicFab: ! ;-)
<Mobidoy> Woot, je viens de recevoir mon Sac a Dos pour portable Ubuntu.... :) Ils sont rapides :) 
<Lrrr> quoi qui sont rapide? les sacs? Il s'est mis à courir dans ton bureau?
<Mobidoy> Lol, non, Cannonical, j'ai commander Lundi et c'est deja arriver :) 
<Mobidoy> Avec la tasse  et la tasse de voyage, des collants et finalement, les 3 cds... :) Le kit presque complet du petit Fan boy  lol !! 
<Mobidoy> Doh MagicFab est parti.... Selon vous, qu'elles sont les chances que l'ont voit le nouveau Kernel, qui accélère grandement la version desktop, parmi les updates dans un futur rapproché
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: je sais pas pourquoi, mais je prend ce que phoronix dit avec un gros grain de sel :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu parles pour le nouveau Kernel ? 
<deuxpi> yep
<Lrrr> http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128979084506774&w=2 <= Die...Linus est d'accord avec la dite patch
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, selon Linus lui meme, ces 233 lignes de code font toute une difference
<Mobidoy> Plus vite que moi pour le liens Lrrr
<Mobidoy> lol
<deuxpi> le catch est dans la phrase 'while doing a "make -j64" on the kernel at the same time'
<Lrrr> the thing is... même si en test la patch améliore des choses, tu verras probablement pas beaucoup de différence sur on desktop ordinaire avec un PC suffisament performant
<Lrrr> ergo: ce que deuxpi vient de dire
<deuxpi> si j'ai bien compris, c'est aussi le point de départ pour d'autres optmisations possibles
<Lrrr> N'empêche qu'il faut garder l'esprit ouvert
<deuxpi> oui, c'est probablement une très bonne patch !
<Lrrr> j'ai perçu des différences avec les patchs de Con Colivas
<Lrrr> Kolivas...
<deuxpi> mais il n'y a pas de magie :)
<deuxpi> Lrrr: oui, dans le temps que je faisait un peu d'audio realtime c'était indispensable de suivre les patchs du scheduler
<deuxpi> je sais pas aujourd'hui...et les cpu ont vraiment évolué
<Mobidoy> Je penses pas que c'est une catch deuxpi, je crois qu'il voulait démontrer à quel point son processeur était en demande... 
<deuxpi> la catch c'est plutôt que "make -j64" n'est pas représentatif du *type* de charge pour un desktop
<Mobidoy> kk, merci de m'éclaircir... J'ai fait pas mal de progrà
<Mobidoy> oups
<deuxpi> la patch telle qu'elle est maintenant distribue la charge distribuée par terminal
<deuxpi> c'est bien pour "make -j64", mais bof pour le reste
<Mobidoy> j'ai fait pas mal de progrès dans mon apprentissage depuis qu'ont c'est vue au lancement de 10.10 mais, il m'en reste beaucoup a voir/apprendre :) 
<deuxpi> bah... je me suis juste tapé le thread sur la mailing list du kernel :)
<Mobidoy> lol
<GringoStar> Mon ordi a planté(perte de courant) durant l'instalation d'un package par synaptic qui dit que le package est maintenant installé mais je sais que ce n'est pas vrai. Si j'essai de le désinstaller, j'ai un message d'erreur et si j'essai de le réinstaller, je n'ai pas les dépendances... 
<GringoStar> E: python-qt4: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<GringoStar> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment réparer ce paquet et installer ses dépendances?
<GringoStar> J'ai trouvé ce lien: http://www.khattam.info/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error-2009-08-04.html
<GringoStar> sudo aptitude -f install  n'a pas fonctionné
<ve2dmn> et ca dit rien dans /var/log/ ?
<GringoStar> 1 min
<GringoStar> quel fichier je dois chercher?
<ve2dmn> surement /var/log/apt/
<GringoStar> hystory:
<ve2dmn> aussi /var/log/messages
<GringoStar> Start-Date: 2010-11-17  16:19:57 Install: libqt4-assistant (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), libqt4-test (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), libqt4-sql-mysql (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), libqt4-dbus (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), mysql-common (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7), libqt4-xmlpatterns (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), libqt4-help (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), python-qt4 (4.7.2-0ubuntu1), libqt4-webkit (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), python-sip (4.10.1-0ubuntu1), libqtcore4 (4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1), libqt4-sql (4.6.2-0ub
<ve2dmn> tu peux aussi essayer "apt-get --reinstall python-qt4"
<GringoStar> message n'arien de noté à 16h19...
<GringoStar> je vais essayé
<qwebirc73330> bonsoir quelqu'un use VM  VirtualBox?
<GringoStar> E: Invalid operation python-qt4
<ve2dmn> qwebirc73330: un VM de quoi?
<ve2dmn> je pense que c'est plutot 
<ve2dmn> apt-get install --reinstall python-qt4
<qwebirc73330> 2000, xp ou xp pro
<ve2dmn> qwebirc73330: ca depend. J'ai ca a la job, mais pas a la maison.
<qwebirc73330> ok sa prend sa une machine virtuel pour mes jeux windows si tu en conait un autre je suis preneur
<GringoStar> wine?
<ve2dmn> Ca depend dui jeux.
<qwebirc73330> sa marche pas avec wine
<ve2dmn> Le support 3D est limite avec Virtualbox
<qwebirc73330> ok -.-
<GringoStar> après la derniere commande: Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 334 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Je n'aipas encore dit oui...
<ve2dmn> y
<GringoStar> Le fichier message est vraiment rempli de toutes sorte de choses t j'ai formatter hier!!!
<GringoStar> Setting up python-qt4 (4.7.2-0ubuntu1) ... dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error dpkg: error processing python-qt4 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  python-qt4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GringoStar> N'y aurait - il pas un moyn de l'enlevr de ma liste et de réinstaller par dessus?
<ve2dmn> que dit /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<GringoStar> 1 min
<cyphermox> GringoStar, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-qt4.{postinst,prerm,postrm}
<cyphermox> puis 'sudo apt-get remove --purge python-qt4', 'sudo apt-get clean', 'sudo apt-get update', et réinstalle le paquet
<GringoStar> c'est tres long je n sais pas si je peux le coller ici: 2010-11-17 16:19:58 startup archives unpack 2010-11-17 16:20:00 install libaudio2 <none> 1.9.2-3 2010-11-17 16:20:00 status half-installed libaudio2 1.9.2-3 2010-11-17 16:20:01 status unpacked libaudio2 1.9.2-3 2010-11-17 16:20:01 status unpacked libaudio2 1.9.2-3 2010-11-17 16:20:01 install libmng1 <none> 1.0.9-1ubuntu1 2010-11-17 16:20:01 status half-installed libmng1 1.
<GringoStar> il en manque
<GringoStar> ok je vais essayé
<cyphermox> GringoStar, pour les paste longs, tu peux utiliser un pastebin : paste.ubuntu.com, pastebin.com
<cyphermox> le log est pas très utile pour ce genre d'erreur par contre.
<GringoStar> plus d'info svp
<cyphermox> plus d'info pour quelle partie?
<GringoStar> paste bin
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<GringoStar> avant je vais essayé la dernière proposition
<cyphermox> tu peux y coller le log, puis juste nous donner l'URL, comme ca tu flood pas de canal ;)
<cyphermox> c'est assez oqp ici ce soir :)
<cyphermox> ve2dmn, pti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues y'a les détails comment régler ces problèmes, ca fonctionne habituellement :)
<GringoStar> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/python-qt4.postrm': No such file or directory
<cyphermox> c'est ok pour ca :)
<ve2dmn> oui
<ve2dmn> c'est normal
<GringoStar> aucun message d'erreur, il me reste à réinstaller...
<ve2dmn> essaye un simple instllation dabord
<GringoStar> mauvais terme, c'est ce que je voulais dire
<GringoStar> je passe par synaptic et contrairement à mon premier essai, il ne me demande pas de dépendances, je ne crois pas qu'elles soient installer.
<GringoStar> mais le reste semble rêglé
<ve2dmn> tu peux aussi esayer "aptitude" sur la ligne de commande
<deuxpi> ve2dmn: attention, aptitude n'est peut-être plus installé par défaut (depuis maverick?)
<GringoStar> je suis sur 10.04
<GringoStar> mais c'est bon à savoir
<ve2dmn> Je ne sais plus a partir de quand il n'est pas la par defaut...
<ve2dmn> mais je l'ai sur toute mes machine :)
<GringoStar> Aussi si vous avez des questions à propos de la version netbook de 10.10 sachez qu'elle n'est pas fonctionnelle pour ceux qui utilise le driver nvidia96 et d'après ce que j'ai pu trouver, elle pose beaucoup de problemes à ceux qui ont le driver nvidia173
<deuxpi> (un netbook avec une nvidia, c'est vraiment un netbook ?)
<ve2dmn> ca depend de la generation du chip nvidia
<GringoStar> l'idée était de maximizer l'écran de mon laptop
<deuxpi> mais je crois qu'il y une régression avec nvidia-96 sur 10.10 de toute façon
<deuxpi> pas juste netbook-edition
<GringoStar> mais j'utilise maintenant le bureau gnome + maximus
<ve2dmn> y'a une regression.
<ve2dmn> ca driver la pose certains problemes parce qu'il n'a pas ete mis a jour
<GringoStar> je ne sais pas pour la 173 mais la 96 est non fonctionnelle avec 10.10
<GringoStar> il y a eu une mise à jour la semaine derniere
<deuxpi> GringoStar: c'est connu et il devrait y avoir une mise-à-jour éventuellement
<deuxpi> ahhhhhhhh
<GringoStar> résultat: formatter 2 fois de plus
<GringoStar> et on m'avait dit que c'était la façon windows!
<deuxpi> euh.. j'ai probablement "reformatté" un système ubuntu une ou deux fois depuis hardy
<GringoStar> Oui mais je débute avec linux (est-ce une bonne excuse)
<deuxpi> bah... tant que pour toi c'est plus simple, je peux pas te dire de pas le faire ;)
<GringoStar> Ce que j'ai appris pour l'instant: Utilise une version LTS désactive les mise à jour automatiques, n'installe que ce que tu as besoin
<deuxpi> ok... je changerais ça un peu :)
<ve2dmn> c'est dommage parce que tu est vriament mal tombe...
<ve2dmn> C'est quoi deja le modele de carte video?
<GringoStar> Pour moi 10.04 + driver nvidia gforce4 420 & wifi b_43 = laptop stable pouvant jouer dvd & streaming sans lagguer
<GringoStar> Ajouter les mise à jour de la version 10.04 et les flv ne jousent plus en fullscreen 
<GringoStar> mettre a jour vlc = no dvd
<ve2dmn> y'a moyen de verouiller un seul driver et de mettre a jour le reste.
<GringoStar> je voudrais verroullier tout ce qui est graphique
<GringoStar> multimédia
<ve2dmn> malheuresement, il faut y aller packet, par packet.
<ve2dmn> mais y'a souvent moyen de revenir en arriere
<deuxpi> GringoStar: le PPA "lucid-bleed" est assez dangereux !!
<GringoStar> donc pour l'instant je met à jour paquet par paquet
<GringoStar> ou plutot j'ai à le faire
<ve2dmn> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-lock-package-versions-from-synaptic-package-manager.html
<GringoStar> no more ppa for me
<GringoStar> Mais un gros merci à vous tous, sans vous je serais probablement revenu à M$ winn
<ve2dmn> tu est simplement tomber sur une mauvaise occassion.
<ve2dmn> tout marche tres bien sur mon ordi et mes 4 laptops
<ve2dmn> ...sauf celui de la job :)
<ve2dmn> probleme de driver video
<ve2dmn> (qui est maintenant regler)
<GringoStar> Ce dont j'ai besoin pour le moment c'est un backup, restauration ou cd de réparation
<GringoStar> Un moyen de tout ramener comme c'est maintenant
<GringoStar> Un live cd avec mes drivers
<GringoStar> non le liv cd me ferait perdre mes documents
<ve2dmn> quelque chose comme http://www.mondorescue.org/
<ve2dmn> ?
<GringoStar> merci
<ve2dmn> y'a plusieurs solutions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_disk_cloning_software
<GringoStar> Quelquechose qui affecte uniquement les fichiers systems
<GringoStar> pour sauvegarder sur un disque
<GringoStar> ?
<ve2dmn> la quasi totalite prenne une image du disque entier
<GringoStar> Il va donc me falloir un autre hd
<ve2dmn> ou un graveur de DVD si c'est assez petit
<ve2dmn> c'est toujours une bonne pratique que d'avoir des backups
<ve2dmn> tu peux aussi utiliser un service comme Ubuntu One ou Dropbox pour synchorniser tes fichiers entre plusieurs ordis
<GringoStar> Je peut-etre pouvoir sur un dvd
<GringoStar> si j'arrete d'installer tout ce que je trouve...
<GringoStar> et pour en revenir à aptitude
<GringoStar> je dois vérifier si j'ai les dépendances pour python-qt4
<ve2dmn>  apt-cache depends python-qt4
<GringoStar> mais je ne suis pas sur de la facon de l'utiliser, j'ai lu beaucoup d'info sur les lignes de commandes mais tout de meme pas asser, est-ce que vous savez tout ca par coeur ou si vous utilisez le manuel?
<GringoStar> il me nomme un fichier qui serait en conflict
<ve2dmn> je verfie a chaque fois
<ve2dmn> j'ai quelques commandes que je connais par couer.
<ve2dmn> le reste je cherche de memoire sur le net...
<GringoStar> Depends: python   Depends: python-support   Depends: <sip-api-7.0>     python-sip   Suggests: python-qt4-dbg   Conflicts: <python-qt4-common>   Replaces: <python-qt4-common>   Replaces: python-qt4-dev
<GringoStar> les fichier depends sont ceux que je dois installer mais les autres doivent etre supprimer avant?
<GringoStar> D'après ce que je peux voir, synaptic ne m'installera pas les dépendances
<GringoStar> je dois donc le faire moi meme.
<ve2dmn> est-ce que l'aaplication marche?
<GringoStar> Il serait surement mieux pour ma bonne humeur de tout simplement oublier ce programme
<ve2dmn> lequel?
<GringoStar> non testé pour le moment
<GringoStar> en fait l'erreur est corriger mais je n'ai pas réinstallé
<ve2dmn> quel programme?
<GringoStar> python-qt4
<GringoStar> il devait servir à installer un addons de flightgear
<ve2dmn> et le add-on ne fonctionne pas?
<GringoStar> je ne suis pas encore là, iil n'est pas installé, qt4 était listé comme requis 
<GringoStar> avant l'installation
<GringoStar> en fait j crois que je vais laissé faire
<GringoStar> si ca peut éviter des problemes
<ve2dmn> ca te prend qt4 et non pas pythn qt4
<GringoStar> non j'ai essayé de couper court, il faut python & python-qt4
<ve2dmn> c'est quoi le add-on en question?
<GringoStar> FGflyer
<GringoStar> fg_flier
<ve2dmn> connait pas....
<GringoStar> c'est pour la config en gui, un peu comme FGrun (qui doit etre compilé) et FGgo (que je n'ai pas réussi à installer)
<ve2dmn> j'ai trouver
<GringoStar> je l'avais qui fonctionnait mais j'ai tout perdu en formattant
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-18
<GringoStar> et maintenant je me demande si flightgear 2.0 pourrait marcher sur mon ordinosaure...
<GringoStar> j'avais 30 fps avec v1.9.1
<ve2dmn> Je ne connais pas assez flightgear...
<ve2dmn> (je passe mon temps avec Minecraft)
<GringoStar> J'ai trouvé un video, ca semble un peu bizard
<GringoStar> Je suis un fan d'aviation, si tu as
<GringoStar> he
<GringoStar> en tk
<ve2dmn> j'ai tenter de faire le cours de pilote
<ve2dmn> j'ai perdu mon emploi peu de temps apres...
<ve2dmn> Je ne suis plus au chomage, mais j'ai perdu la motivation....
<GringoStar> désolé
<GringoStar> ULM c'est moins dispendieux
<ve2dmn> j'aprend le japonais a la place... c'est moins cher
<GringoStar> ok!! et l'impression 3d ça avance?
<GringoStar> J'ai vérifié les dépndances et synaptic me dit qu'elle sont déjà installées
<GringoStar> est-ce que je devrait quand meme réinstaller
<ve2dmn> de-install et re-installe les packet au pire...
<GringoStar> ok merci
<GringoStar> je vais redémarrer
<alexxx> bonsoir
<ve2dmn> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> ouais, ben il est moisi le soir...
<Musashimaru> bon, ok... bonsoir... :)
<alexxx> il n'est pas moisi le soir ^^
<Musashimaru> le chat vient de dégueuler sur le lit.... moisi pas pire le soir
<Musashimaru> je viens de comprendre à quoi sert le système d'isolation des plugins de firefox... A permettre à firefox de planter sans que les pluygins s'arrêtent...
<alexxx> Musashimaru: j'aimerais m'impliquer dans un dévellopement opensource en C (gnome ou ubuntu)
<alexxx> j'ai trouver la page des projet gnome mais pas ubuntu
<alexxx> sais tu ou la trouver?
<Musashimaru> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Musashimaru> c'est quoi ton niveau en C?
<alexxx> ben c'est les premier vrai projet auquel je vais toucher 
<alexxx> autre que projet scolaire je veux dire
<Musashimaru> ok... débutant quoi?
<alexxx> oui 
<alexxx> en fait ce que je cherche c'est le plus petit code que je puisse trouver
<alexxx> pour commencer doucement
<Musashimaru> il y a de nombreux projets qui ne sont pas directement liés a ubuntu ou gnome et qui peuvent avoir besoin d'aide.
<Musashimaru> Tu peux aussi proposer des patch...
<alexxx> j'ai regarder la calculette de gnome et j'ai pleuré ^^
<ve2dmn> ?
<Musashimaru> Un jour j'ai proposé des patch.... mais ils n'on jamais été intégrés au projet... domage... certains on du griller leur carte video à cause de ca... :)
<alexxx> et tu connait un portail qui regroupe des projet open source
<Musashimaru> y'en a plusieurs: launchpad.net, sourceforge.net, http://savannah.nongnu.org/ , http://savannah.gnu.org/
<Musashimaru> tu peux aussi créer ton projet si tu as un truc aue tu aimerais faire
<Musashimaru> Moi je l'ai fait un jour, et les gens l'ont mis dans leurs distribs, et y'a même eu des articles dans un magazine japonais... c'était drole
<alexxx> je te remercie pour tes conseil Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> regarde, tu peux essayer de faire un système d'écran tactile qui utilise 2 ou 4 webcam par exemple...
<alexxx> j'y songerai dans 50 ans
<alexxx> ^^
<ve2dmn> Je penserais jamais que je jourais avec une imprimante 3D et j'en ai une dans ma cuisine...
<ve2dmn> donc 50ans c'est un peu fort :)
<Musashimaru> alexxx, pourquoi? c'est pas si compliqué que ca... y'a la lib d'intel qui fait presque tout
<Musashimaru> ve2dmn, quel modèle?
<ve2dmn> Makerbot Cupcake
<Musashimaru> c'Est de la stereophotolithographie?
<ve2dmn> Batch XVI
<ve2dmn> non c'est aussi evolue malheureusement
<Musashimaru> ha makerbot ok.... c'est quand mÊme pas donné pour un truc en bois
<ve2dmn> pas
<ve2dmn> en balsat, oui...
<ve2dmn> mais les plans sont sur le web si tu as access a un laser etcher
<Musashimaru> ben non... pas en balsa... :)
<Musashimaru> ve2dmn, ben y'A un gar qui a fait un laser etcher avec une lentille de graveur CD.... 
<ve2dmn> tu peux le refaire en metal ou en platic sur tu as access aux bon outils
<alexxx> bon je vous laisse, je regarderai si je trouve un projet sympa
<deuxpi> alexxx: les projets de gnome sont d'excellents projets dans le câdre d'ubuntu
<ve2dmn> les plans sont las: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:457
<alexxx> deuxpi: j'ai eu des petit soucis avec l'installation de la lib gtk
<deuxpi> alexxx: huh? c'est pas nécéssaire d'installer quoi que ce soit qui n'existe pas dans les dépôts de logiciels
<alexxx> ah bon
<alexxx> du genre quand j'ai lancé la compl de gcalc
<deuxpi> la plupart des paquets peuvent être téléchargés en source et reconstruits facilement
<deuxpi> apt-get source *paquet*
<deuxpi> ensuite, dans le répertoire: debuild
<alexxx> je vais éssayer
<deuxpi> la plupart des outils sont disponibles en installant le paquet "build-essential"
<Musashimaru> ca coute 200$ un kinect?
<alexxx> il faut que j'installe dpkg-source avant
<deuxpi> alexxx: en fait, build-essential va installer dpkg-source
<Musashimaru> ouais, faut build-essentials
<Musashimaru> s pas une bonne idée?
<Musashimaru> Finalement, je me dit que un driver kinect pour faire un touchscreen, c'est pas une mauvaise idée...
<alexxx> il est ou le repertoire debuild?
<Musashimaru> de quoi?
<deuxpi> alexxx: oups j'ai trop raccourci la phrase !
<deuxpi> alexxx: il faut faire "cd" vers le répertoire contant les sources et exécuter "debuild"
<alexxx> debuild = devscripts?
<alexxx> enfin le paquet?
<deuxpi> oui
<deuxpi> (je vérifie un peu pour ne pas dire trop de stupidités)
<deuxpi> il y a d'excellents "packaging guides" pour la partie qui implique les paquets
<alexxx> tu aurais un lien stp?
<alexxx> car le je vais devoir y aller
<deuxpi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<alexxx> je te remerci
<alexxx> bonne soirée
<alexxx> à la prochaine
<deuxpi> pas de quoi ! bonne soirée !
<GringoStar> Tout semble fonctionner maintenant.
<GringoStar> mais j'ai encore des questions
<GringoStar> Je crée un nouvel icone, comment j fait pour y ajouter la commande sudo avant l'ouverture d'un fichier .py
<GringoStar> C n'est pas un icone, c'est un lanceur
<ve2dmn> attend...
<GringoStar> J'ai ouvrt l'éditur de menu
<Musashimaru> ben ajoute gksu
<ve2dmn> met la commande comme ca : gksudo “commande”
<Musashimaru> sauf si ca se lance dans un terminal
<ve2dmn> genre: gksudo “application.py”
<GringoStar> avant le chemin?
<ve2dmn> avant le chemin
<ve2dmn> gksudo ou gksu devrait fonctionner
<GringoStar> gksudo /etc/share/...
<ve2dmn> oui
<Mobidoy> Hors-sujet, GringoStar, est-ce que ton dossier "home" est sur la meme partition que le reste ? 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, moi j'ai réglé ce genre de question... j'ai un sique pour le systeme et un pour le home
<Mobidoy> Oui moi aussi... Mais si lui c'est pas comme ca, je vais lui donner un liens pour le modifier comme ca, si il reformatte encore, y a pas de soucis pour ses fichiers
<GringoStar> Ça marche merci
<Mobidoy> Hors-sujet, GringoStar, est-ce que ton dossier "home" est sur la meme partition que le reste ? 
<GringoStar> oui
<ve2dmn> bonne nuit...
<GringoStar> un programme pour la gestion d'ecran multiple?
<GringoStar> ha pas asser vite
<GringoStar> Merci quand meme
<Musashimaru> hein?
<Mobidoy> ok, je vais te trouver un liens qui explique commen le changer pour le mettre sur une autre partition... Comme ca, si tu as a ré installer, tu auras juste a pointer le home vers ta partition et tu perderas plus tes fichier
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, tu has plusieurs cartes graphiques?
<Musashimaru> as
<GringoStar> c'est tres dans le sujet
<GringoStar> c'a me permetterait de formatter sans perdre mes fichiers
<Mobidoy> J'ai fait la procedure il y a 2 ou 3 semaines et c'est parfait...
<GringoStar> j'ai 1 carte 2 sortie (1 tv + 1 moniteur
<Mobidoy> oui en plus, ca garde tes configuration donc, si tu as configurer une application, lorsque tu la re-install, elle est comme tu la veux :) 
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, et tu veux afficher sur la télé aussi?
<Mobidoy> Habituellement, pour 2 sortie, c'est dans Xoorg.conf... 
<Mobidoy> je vais te trouver les 2 liens :) 
<GringoStar> oui attend
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, quelle carte graphique?
<GringoStar> mon driver étant le nvidia96 je crois qu'il manque des options
<GringoStar> ge4 420
<Mobidoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, ta carte est super vieille c'Est ca aussi le problème
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, j'ai des geforces, et l'option est dans nvidia-settings
<GringoStar> j'ai le twin view mais je ne peux pas faire de fullscreen sur un seul écran
<GringoStar> et si je met clone (pour la tv) je ne peux pas choisir sa résolution
<Musashimaru> pour la TV, la resolution c'est 1024x768
<Mobidoy> tu veux cloner ?
<Mobidoy> La derniere fois que j'ai essayer, j'ai due changer la sortie tele comme primaire pour pouvoir lui donner une differente resolution
<GringoStar> avec twinview, maximiser une fenetre l'étire sur les 2 écrans et sur la tv (vieux projecteur non HD mais 48po) l'image est plus claire et facile a lire si je diminue la résolution 
<GringoStar> Ça marche mais il manque un peu de setup
<Mobidoy> ton probleme viens peut-etre du padding... 
<GringoStar> Je sais que c'est du vieux stock mais ça marche encore
<Mobidoy> pour resumer, il y a une partie de l'image qui est sur l'ecran de ta tele mais, cacher par le cadre... quand tu regarde la tele normalement, tu ne t'apercois de rien mais, quand c'est de l'ordi, la partie qu'il te manque est dans le cadre... 
<GringoStar> non
<Mobidoy> La facon qu'un ecran tele est fait, il y a une enorme distortion 
<Mobidoy> donc la portion distordu est cache par le cadre :) 
<GringoStar> oattendà
<Mobidoy> ok :) 
<GringoStar> j'ai un portable
<GringoStar> 1024x768
<GringoStar> une tv qui préfere 640x480
<Mobidoy> ok... compris lol
<Mobidoy> c'est dans le xorg.conf alors :) 
<Mobidoy> laisse moi trouver si tu peux le faire avec ton driver :)
<GringoStar> dans win je fait dualview
<GringoStar> et met 2 résolutions
<GringoStar> sur linux twinview ne sépare pas les 2 écrans
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GringoStar> donc si jouvre un film il est étirer entre les 2 écrant
<Mobidoy> pas pratique lol...
<GringoStar> il y a une option (separate X screen) mais elle est en gris non sélectionnable
<Mobidoy> regarde ce liens
<Mobidoy> ils ont un test sur ce liens qui vas te permettre de savoir si tu peux le faire.
<Mobidoy> Mais si j'etais toi, je commencerais par la procedure pour separer ton home sur une autre partition... Au cas ou !! LOL
<GringoStar> Je n'ai pas tout lu mais je ne vois pas le test
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, vas-tu au rencontres de Linuxatomic ? 
<GringoStar> ouin bonne ideeà
<Mobidoy> Minute gringo
<Mobidoy> Dynamically testing different resolutions
<Mobidoy> C'est au debut... 
<Mobidoy> avec xrandr
<Mobidoy> Ouch, ca vas pas bien pour Halak, un autre 7 buts ce soir lol ! 
<GringoStar> J'ai réussi à le faire, autant sur la tv que sur le 2eme moniteur lcd et avec un dvd, la qualité est meilleure que celle de mon lecteur dvd toshiba mais le probleme reste le meme, si je maximise une fenetre elle s'étire sur les 2 écrans meme si la résolution des 2 est différente.
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: c'est quand déjà ?
<deuxpi> ah demain
<GringoStar> c'est à montréal?
<Mobidoy> oui
<Mobidoy> demain et a montreal
<GringoStar> il y en avait un à québec le jour oû j'ai trouvé ce site... trop tard
<Mobidoy> tout les 3 iemes Jeudi du mois... ca vas etre mon premier demain
<Mobidoy> Tu es a quebec Gringo ?
<GringoStar> Sir, yes Sir!
<Mobidoy> Y as tu deja d'la neige ? (J'y ai ete 17 ans, Valcartier)
<GringoStar> pas ici mais
<GringoStar> c proche
<GringoStar> Charlevois
<Mobidoy> Ouin, Chrlevoix, pas grand chance d'avoir un club linux
<GringoStar> non la neige
<GringoStar> moi je suis pres des pont
<Mobidoy> ahhh ok lol
<GringoStar> il a neigé aujourd'hui dans les centrs de ski
<GringoStar> Stoneham st-anne et le parc
<GringoStar> mais pas en ville
<Mobidoy> Ouin bin Valcartier a des chances d'en avoir... Je me souviens que souvent, tard en automne, je descendais vers les pont pis nous en haut il neigeait et rendu a la hauteur de chauveau, c'etait de la pluie... 
<Mobidoy> Tiens une rencontre pas loin de chez toi GringoStar, ce Samedi en plus..... 
<Mobidoy> http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/213/
<GringoStar> Cool merci, c'est quoi ça: Pour le midi il sera possible de faire une commande groupée
<GringoStar> de la pizza en ligne de commande?
<Mobidoy> Lol, bonne question :) 
<Mobidoy> Comme ca dit, il y a des mini conference mais surtout, si tu as des questions ou des problemes, y a toujours quelqu'un pour t'aider... 
<Mobidoy> C'est justement comme ca que j'ai connus deuxpi, au lancement d'ubuntu a Montreal, j'avais poster un probleme d'ecouteur megalodon sur le forum et deuxpi travaillais a trouver une solution donc, a cette soiree, il est venu me voir afin de fouiner un peu plus le probleme... 
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un de quebec ici?
<Mobidoy> Si tu veux avoir plus de chance, demande sur le forum :) 
<GringoStar> En tk j'ai chrché et je crois que les fenetres qui se maximise sur les 2 écrans c'est plus un probleme du bureau gnome qu'un probleme de driver
<GringoStar> je devrais pouvoir meme mettre 2 wallpapers différents
<Mobidoy> pkoi tu penses que c'est gnome le prob ?
<Mobidoy> tu es en 10.10 ou 10.04 ?
<GringoStar> les 2 écrans fonctionne
<GringoStar> 10.04
<Mobidoy> Je veux pas te contredire mais, moi ca a fonctionner sur ma tele quand j'etait sous10.04... pas essayer encore en 10.10
<GringoStar> et je peux par exemple avoir youtube sur un ecran et ce chat sur l'autre
<Mobidoy> oui, tu es en bureau etendus... 
<Mobidoy> donc, les 2 ecrans fond 1 grand bureau
<GringoStar> il faut juste que j'ajuste la grandeur des fenetre une par une et manuellement
<GringoStar> oui
<GringoStar> mais c'est nul pour un film
<Mobidoy> tu vas avoir le meme probleme quand tu vas mettre quelque chose en pleinecran... tu dois rester en mode fenetre
<GringoStar> donc si j'écoute un film je doit changer le setup 
<Mobidoy> exact
<GringoStar> c nul
<Mobidoy> a moins que.... minute, je vais voir quelque chose...
<GringoStar> j'ai setupé ma tv en clone donc je peux fermer le laptop et écouter mon film mais la qualité est pas super à cause de la résolution qui est trop grande. Si je veux lire sur la télé, je la met en clone avec panning
<GringoStar> mais pour un film le panning c'est pas pratique.
<Mobidoy> c'est quoi tu utilise pour les videos ? 
<GringoStar> Sur le burreau dans ma chambre les 2 écrans ont la meme résolution (1024x768) donc j'utilise twinview mais je ne peux pas rien mettre en fullscreen
<GringoStar> heu
<GringoStar> totem vlc youtube du streaming de partout autour du monde
<GringoStar> beaucoup de flv
<GringoStar> de avi 
<GringoStar> dvd
<Mobidoy> avec VLC, si tu vas dans le menu vue, tu peu mettre interface minimale....
<Mobidoy> de cette facon, tu as juste la barre de titre du haut donc, tu peu agrandir ta fenetre a la grandeur de ton ecran... 
<GringoStar> sous windows, vlc a une option pour sortir fullscreen sur l'ecran secondaire
<Mobidoy> pour l'instant, c'est le mieux que je peux... 
<Mobidoy> Il devrait l'avoir lui aussi alors
<GringoStar> Attention, ne pas mettre vlc à jour!!!   Sur le site de vlc ils disent que les package de vlc sont tres désuets
<Mobidoy> ok...
<GringoStar> qu'ils doivent etre changé manuellement
<GringoStar> pour moi le résultat a été désastreux
<Mobidoy> ton vlc est en francais ? 
<GringoStar> heu il l'était mais ma dernière instalation d'ubuntu a été faite en anglais donc tout est en anglais
<GringoStar> mais je pense pouvoir le changer
<Mobidoy> ok ont vas essayer en anglais...
<Mobidoy> vas dans tools
<Mobidoy> preferences
<Mobidoy> dans le bas a gauche, il devrais avoir une option pour les parametres, probablement "Advance"
<Mobidoy> est-ce que tu vois ca ?
<GringoStar> l'instalation remonte à hier, je n'ai pas vlc... juste le plugin, je vais le downloader
<GringoStar> j'ai formatter hier
<Mobidoy> ok
<GringoStar> à cause de vlc
<Mobidoy> hic
<Mobidoy> si tu veux etre sur de ton coup, install a partir de la console avec "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<GringoStar> pourquoi sur
<GringoStar> la logitheque c'est pas sur?
<Mobidoy> bin, ca va ste chercher la bonne chose... 
<Mobidoy> ah oui, la logitech c'est bon... 
<Mobidoy> c'est que, il y en a qui utilise synaptic et parfois, selectionne le mauvais Packet
<GringoStar> shit
<Mobidoy> ? 
<Mobidoy> vlc fait encore des siennes sur ton system ? 
<GringoStar> une erreur mais c'est peut-etre pas trop grave
<Mobidoy> ok, sinon, pas d'inquietude, ont vas y aller en console :) 
<GringoStar> C'est vraiment louche mais je crois qu'il n'y a pas de probleme
<GringoStar> donc on reprend
<Mobidoy> ok, dans tools
<Mobidoy> preferences
<GringoStar> tool show all advance
<Mobidoy> exact :) 
<GringoStar> done
<Mobidoy> Maintenant, selectionne video
<Mobidoy> dans cette meme fenetre
<Mobidoy> tu devrais avoir l'option pour faire la sortie sur le second moniteur
<Mobidoy> en plein ecran... 
<Mobidoy> je peux pas te dire c'est quoi, j'ai juste un ecran de connecter a ce moment
<GringoStar> je vais activer ma tv
<GringoStar> qu'est-ce qui redémare x au lieu de ctrl alt backspace?
<Mobidoy> si tu te ramasse en  terminal ?
<GringoStar> donc je vais le laisser en twinview
<Mobidoy> oui pour l'instant... 
<GringoStar> les commandes que tu ma donné je les faisait par le gui mais pour utiliser separate x screen je doit redemarer x
<GringoStar> donc je n'ai jamais essayé separate x
<Mobidoy> ok laisse moi trouver, c'est service gdm start je crois... brb
<GringoStar> je redemarais ubuntu
<GringoStar> avant c'était ctrl alt backspace
<Mobidoy> ouin ils ont desactiver ce raccourcie... laisse moi trouver l'equivalent... 
<GringoStar> ils l'ont changé pour que ça ressemble moins à win
<Mobidoy> right alt + printscreen +k
<GringoStar> wo j'ai un laptop, printscreen est déja une commande double
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Mobidoy> y a 2 autres solutions sur ce site
<deuxpi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<Mobidoy> c'est une des 2 solutions dans mon liens... donc, ca devrait etre bon :) 
<Mobidoy> MAIS, ton prit scr est il avec SysReq ? 
<Mobidoy> si oui, essaye alt de droite + k + print scr/sys req sans la touche de commande double :) 
<GringoStar> don't work
<GringoStar> restart x
<Mobidoy> laisse moi fouiller... c'est services /inti.d/gdm restart mais pas sur, laisse moi voir lol
<Mobidoy> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop et sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Mobidoy> mais tu dois etre dans un tty
<qwebirc8747> It's working!!!
<qwebirc8747> Separate X screen est la solution
<Mobidoy> cool :) 
<qwebirc8747> une fenetre ouverte sur un écran ne peut pas etre changer sur l'autre écran
<qwebirc8747> ou du moin je ne sais pas comment
<Mobidoy> click de droit dans la barre de titre et selectionne envoyer sur le bureau de (droite ou gauche) ?? 
<qwebirc8747> ça change de workspace mais pas d'écran
<qwebirc8747> d'ailleur je n'utilise qu'un seul workspace, tu sais comment désactiver les autres
<qwebirc8747> ? Il est tard...
<Mobidoy> dans le menu preference il me semble...
<Mobidoy> il est minuit moins quart :)
<qwebirc8747> Je peux garder quelques question pour demain...
<qwebirc8747> ;)
<qwebirc8747> le dual screen c'est vraiment cool
<Mobidoy> bin moi ca change rien... Je dormirais pas tout de suite... fini le travail pour moi faque.... mais c'est toi... 
<qwebirc8747> ha oui un jeune retraité!
<qwebirc8747> À quoi tu t'occupe?
<Mobidoy> Ubuntu lol.... Pas beaucoup d'autre choix pour l'instant... lol... 
<qwebirc8747> à val cartier tu as connu un major que tout le monde appelle Flo?
<Mobidoy> Pas retraiter mais tout comme, en arret de Maladie depuis 3 ans presque lol... 
<Mobidoy> Il etait adjudant chef avant ? 
<qwebirc8747> un para
<qwebirc8747> +ou_ 50 ans
<Mobidoy> ahh non, le flo que je connais, c'etait l'adjudant chef du blinde...
<Mobidoy> mais je sais qu'il est officierm ou etait officier
<qwebirc8747> je vais rdémarer firefox pour le mettre sur la télé
<GringoStar> cool mais pas pratique pour le chat
<GringoStar> je peux pas ouvrir 2 firefox donc je vais installer un autre browser
<Mobidoy> as-tu un applet pour selectionner ton bureau dans ta barre ?
<Mobidoy> non pour le chat, install Xchat
<GringoStar> aussi il faudrait que j'active maximus par défault au démarage
<Mobidoy> tu auras plus besoin de firefox (ou tout autre browser) pour aller sur le chat
<GringoStar> non le panel du bas je l'ai enlever
<Mobidoy> Xchat est un programme pour le irc donc, pour ce qu'ont fait... 
<GringoStar> ma sélection de fenetre se fait comme pour les notebook
<Mobidoy> ahhh si tu retourne le chercher, une fois installer, clique bouton droit dessus, vas dans preference et change le pour 1 bureau
<GringoStar> ha oui je me souviens
<GringoStar> c'est ironique comme devise
<GringoStar> c'est fait
<Mobidoy> pour changer une application d'une fenetre a l'autre, presse alt et maintient le enfoncer, prends ta fenetre par la barre de titre avec ta souris et essai de la changer d'ecran (toujours avec alt enfoncer
<Mobidoy> xchat est fait ? 
<GringoStar> xchat ou xchat-gnome?
<Mobidoy> same difference
<Mobidoy> mais comme tu es en gnome... tu peux prendre xchat-gnome... 
<GringoStar> trop tard
<Mobidoy> pas grave du tout
<Mobidoy> un utilise les biblio Gnome et l'autre kde mais, ca change rien... 
<Mobidoy> ou presque
<GringoStar> encore un bug
<GringoStar> grrr
<GringoStar> networks?
<GringoStar> ubuntu servers
<Mobidoy> hein ? 
<Mobidoy> ahh quand tu le demarre ? 
<Mobidoy> FreeNode
<Mobidoy> pis la room c'est #ubuntu-qc
<GringoStar> je ne suis pas sur le bon server
<Mobidoy> dans le menu server, discannect
<Mobidoy> disconnect
<Mobidoy> ensuite connect et select freenode
<GringoStar_> Ok
<GringoStar_> Bon écran bon software
<Mobidoy> là c'est le temps d'essayer de changer d'ecran avec alt... 
<GringoStar_> il faudrait que j'active maximus
<GringoStar_> il est déja installer
<GringoStar_> alt?
<Mobidoy> pour changer une application d'une fenetre a l'autre, presse alt et maintient le enfoncer, prends ta fenetre par la barre de titre avec ta souris et essai de la changer d'ecran (toujours avec alt enfoncer
<Mobidoy> pis juste pour que tu le vois, quand j'ecris ton nick: GringoStar_ la ligne est de couleur et, si tu etais dans un autre programme, il y aurais eu un point d'exclamation qui aurais flasher dans la barre d'alerte, 
<GringoStar_> alt marche pas
<GringoStar_> ha oui
<GringoStar_> dans le setup
<GringoStar_> y a une option
<GringoStar_> touche super utilisateur ou qulque chose comme ca
<GringoStar_> option fenetre je crois
<Mobidoy> peut-etre... 
<Mobidoy> je vais continuer a chercher :) 
<GringoStar_> pref - fenetre
<GringoStar_> mais ca marche pas
<GringoStar_> je crois que c'est parce que je suis en separate x sceen
<GringoStar_> meme avec 2 workspace je ne peux pas 
<Mobidoy> y a surement moyens de le faire... reste juste a trouver lol :)
<GringoStar_> c'est pas bien grave
<Mobidoy> je sais  :) 
<GringoStar_> je peux maintenant regarder un video sur la tv en gardant un oeil sur le chat
<GringoStar_> mais si la souris sort du video je perd le fullscreen
<Mobidoy> http://averagepenguin.com/?p=266
<Mobidoy> c'est bizarre ca...
<Mobidoy>  peut etre un setting de VLC
<Mobidoy> brb je dois deconnecter et tester... 
<Mobidoy> wow y en a du update ce soir lol... 
<Mobidoy> une 30 aine de paquets updater
<GringoStar> comment on choisi le chanel par defaut
<GringoStar> c'est cool ca xchat garde un log
<GringoStar> Je peux mettre #ubuntu-qc comme chanel à ouvrir au démarrage de xchat?
<Mobidoy> oui tu peux...
<GringoStar> Je l'ai trouvé
<Mobidoy> tu peux meme enregistrer GringoStar comme ca, personne peut te le prendre
<Mobidoy> et tu y mets un mot de passe :) 
<Mobidoy> ok, je dois redemarrer... je croise les doigts que ca fonctionne... brb
<GringoStar> ok
<christian_> premier test réussie... partie 2...
<Mobidoy> Ok, ca fonctionne... presque au complet :) 
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> Comme je regarde beaucoup de video en streaming j'aimerais avoir un moniteur de resau graph bandwith speed...
<GringoStar> idealement qui puisse se mettre dans le panel
<GringoStar> et agrandir pour avoir toute l'info
<GringoStar> j'ai déjà essayé quelques applets avant mais j'ai eu des problemes avec les tableau de bord par la suite.
<GringoStar> et j'ai fini par formatter
<Mobidoy> ca s'peut mais, il y a conky qui peut faire le travail
<Mobidoy> a moins que tu veux qu'il garde le total du mois...
<GringoStar> C'est celui qu'on m'avait conseiller mais il semble très complexe...
<GringoStar> Je crois que je vais l'essayer
<GringoStar> En tk je te dit un gros merci, je vais aller me coucher...
<GringoStar> à demain
<Mobidoy> a demain
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un aurai une idée de pourquoi mon Ctrl-Alt-F1 et F2 ne fonctionne plus mais que F3 à F7 Sont fonctionnel ?
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: fonctionne pour moi...
<deuxpi> c'est défini dans /etc/init/tty*.conf
<alexxx> salut
<alexxx> deuxpi: tu es la?
<deuxpi> yep
<alexxx> petite question
<alexxx> j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit hier soir debuild sur gcalctoll
<alexxx> et au moment du ./configure il me manque des paquet du genre "atk"
<deuxpi> ok
<alexxx> tu m'as pas dit qu'il étaient censé tous etre la?
<deuxpi> le truc, c'est la commande "apt-get build-dep nomdupaquet"
<deuxpi> mouais...
<deuxpi> il manque quand même les dépendances spécifiques au paquet à construire
<alexxx> du genre atk il n'est meme pas dans les paquet
<alexxx> dans les dépot pardon
<alexxx> en fait je pense avoir trouver mon pb
<alexxx> attend la il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas
<alexxx> comment se fait il que ma calculette marche bien alors que j'ai pas les bon paquet pour la compiler?
<Mobidoy> merci deuxpi je vais vérifier
<deuxpi> alexxx: il y a des paquets pour les binaires, et d'autres ("*-dev") pour les ressources de développement seulement
<alexxx> ah ok
<deuxpi> par exemple, libatk1.0-0 et libatk1.0-dev
<deuxpi> si tu regardes dans le fichier debian/control d'un paquet source, tu peux voir une ligne Depends et une ligne Build-Depends
<deuxpi> ça reste plus facile d'utiliser "apt-get build-dep" pour résoudre les dépendances
<deuxpi> il a un paquet "devscripts" qui contient des outils pour manipuler les fichiers du répertoire debian plus facilement
<deuxpi> c'est le genre de choses mieux décrites dans le "Packaging guide"
<dejuren> komputes: ping
<komputes> dejuren: were they able to fix your account?
<dejuren> komputes: I got nothing from them so far... Just the initial reply "case opened"
<komputes> dejuren: have you checked you spam to see if the reminder/reset email wet dropped in there?
<dejuren> komputes: yep, nothing there
<komputes> dejuren: ok, will ping again
<dejuren> komputes: tks
<GringoStar> Slu
<Mobidoy> Salut ca vas ?
<GringoStar> Oui j'ai pas de bug aujord'hui ;)
<GringoStar> J'essai d'installer conky...
<Mobidoy> ca deconnecte souvent ici (rencontre Linux), qu'as tu répondue pour le transfer de ton home ? 
<Mobidoy> ca deconnecte souvent ici (rencontre Linux), qu'as tu répondue pour le transfer de ton home ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-19
<ve2dmn> Je cherche un client vpn qui support le securID RSA...
<MobidoyII> testing 1-2 lol
<MobidoyII> y a t'il kelkun ???
<deuxpi> yo !
<MobidoyII> merci... je suis via sirc en ssh sur mon ipod touch... vas juste me rester a configurer screen et buyobu
<MobidoyII> ca fait bizzard en mode texte... comment faire pour voir la liste des gens connecter ?
<MobidoyII> lusers
<MobidoyII> oups
<deuxpi> "/who #ubuntu-qc"
<Mobidoy> "/ll fonctionne aussi
<MobidoyII>  help/
<Mobidoy> Je vais faire une recherche et voir si ont peut faire la meme chose pour irc mais, ce connecter a distance sur un mode graphique comme X-chat :) 
<GringoStar> Salut
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir :) 
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il y a un delai entre la sélection dans le menu GRUB et le démarrage de ubuntu? Apres le délai de 10 secondes dans GRUB, l'écran devient noir puis plus rien (le voyant du disque dur est éteint) pendant plus de 10 secondes puis le logo de ubuntu arrive et ça démarre normalement...
<Mobidoy> demarrage des services
<Mobidoy> c'est normale
<GringoStar> je sait que mon ordi est vieux, et que je l'ai loadé pas mal mais ça me semble être anormale
<GringoStar> le HD ne tourne pas
<Mobidoy> non ce ne l'ai pas, il probe toute tes composantes pour savoir qui est present et les integrer, mais il donne du temps aux composantes qui peuvent etre plus lentes a demarrer
<Mobidoy> Donc, pas d'inquitude... 
<Mobidoy> je suis pas trop dans le champ deuxpi ?
<GringoStar> Et si c'est plus long qu'avant c'est parce que j'ai ajoutté plein de chose...
<deuxpi> :)
<GringoStar> Merci
<deuxpi> dans /var/log/dmesg il y a un log du démarrage avec le temps en microsecondes
<GringoStar> j'ai un dmesg et un dmesg0 ...
<deuxpi> le dmesg.0 est l'avant dernier boot
<Mobidoy> en passant, dans le menu systeme, administration, il y a une vissioneuse de log.... 
<Mobidoy> visionneuse aussi....
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> j'ai un long délai pour loader mon HD externe qui est en usb
<Mobidoy> ouais... c'est justement un qui prends bcp de temps...
<Mobidoy> c'est normal... 
<GringoStar> et j'ai un 5 seconde de perte de temps pour chercher un floppy
<GringoStar> j'ai pas de floppy
<Mobidoy> ouin mais lui, il le sait pas donc, il lui donne le temps de demarrer et de ce presenter.. au cas ou... lol 
<Mobidoy> et ca, ca doit etre compiler dans le kernel et non modifiable..... mais je vais chercher voir
<GringoStar> non
<GringoStar> p-e plus tard
<GringoStar> Ma prochaine mission est de faire un backup
<GringoStar> J'ai finalement un bureau à mon gout, il me manque à installer un simulateur de vol et un logiciel de CAD
<Mobidoy> merde, me souvient plus du nom du CAD
<GringoStar> J'en ai une liste
<GringoStar> Que quelqu'un m'a donné ici
<GringoStar> J'ai oublié qui désolé mais j'ai formatter 2 fois depuis
<Mobidoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228890&highlight=autocad
<Mobidoy> ahh ok...
<GringoStar> Je ne sais pas lequel je vais prendre encore...
<Mobidoy> tout vas bien encore avec tes 2 ecrans ? 
<GringoStar> Oui mais
<GringoStar> Il faudrait que je fasse 2 setup
<GringoStar> Quand je l'ai setuppé avec toi, j'était sur la télé
<GringoStar> Là je suis dans ma chambre 
<GringoStar> Mais j'utilise la résolution de la télé
<GringoStar> plus basse que je peux mettre
<GringoStar> Mais àça évite d'avoir à reconfigurer à chaque fois
<GringoStar> pourtant le menu X différencie les 2, le premier nommé TV et l'autre monitor ...
<Mobidoy> faudrais que je fouinne la dessus un peu plus...
<GringoStar> C,est pas grave
<Mobidoy> ca vas venir
<GringoStar> Je suis satisfait comme ca
<GringoStar> De toute facon le simulateur de vol va m'obliger à n'utiliser qu'un écrant
<GringoStar> et p-e meme diminuer ma résolution
<GringoStar> Tu voulais etre pilot?
<GringoStar> e
<GringoStar> je fais plein de fautes... désolé
<Mobidoy> ouaip, quand j'etais jeune... mais quand je suis entrer dans l'armée, ce sont les chars d'assault qui m'ont attiré :) 
<Mobidoy> pas grave les fautes, je suis pas mieux... tant que ca ce lit :) 
<GringoStar> Jette un coup d'oeil à ce petit video que j'ai fait et dit moi si ça pourrais t'intéresser...  http://www.youtube.com/user/tobeornot4x4#p/u/1/mt_ZsOuXEu0
<GringoStar> l'autre video est une course multiplayers
<GringoStar> j'aime bien la sound track : willy nelson et jhonny cash live...
<Mobidoy> wow, j'avais pas le son pcq ma femme dors a coter mais, c'est hallucinant.... C'est comme le defi red bull mais en extreme... c'est quoi ca ? 
<GringoStar> les 2 videos sont fait avec IL-2 stormovik 1946  et c'est suppose fonctionné avec wine
<GringoStar> mon prochaine essai
<GringoStar> je les ai fait avec le meme ordi que j'utilise en ce moment... 32mb de video!!!
<Mobidoy> vraiment nice... 
<GringoStar> le 2eme c'est des course organisé par http://www.il2airracing.com/
<GringoStar> J,ai toujours aimé les jeux de courses mais des courses d'avions c'est encore mieux
<GringoStar> et à la moindre erreur... game over
<Mobidoy> ouin.... lol
<GringoStar> c'est loin de la réallité mais 
<Mobidoy> a moins d'avoir un A-10 Thunderbolt, 1 moteur d'un bord et une aile de l'autre et tu peux voler :)
<GringoStar> quand meme mieux que de rouller 200 sur nos routes
<GringoStar> je l'ai pas vu celui la
<GringoStar> mais j'ai un video d'un f15 qui atterrit avec juste 1 aile!!!
<GringoStar> Ceci est une histoire vrai:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_EXtBEaBbs
<Mobidoy> le A10, tu le connais un peu ? 
<GringoStar> Je connais l'avion mais pas l'histoire
<GringoStar> le gars a fait 10 miles avec une aile en moins!!
<Mobidoy> Ils ont fabriquer cet avion pour l'attaque au sol, durant la guerre du Viet-nam, pour remplacer..... les cessna !!!! 
<GringoStar> il a atterrit a 260 knots
<Mobidoy> malade
<GringoStar> tunderbolt
<Mobidoy> Le surnom de l'A10 c'est le Tank Killer et crois moi, il porte bien son nom.... 
<Mobidoy> quand ont allais en exercise, ont ne le voyais et entendais jamais a temps :( 
<GringoStar> le dernier video, sans son regarde à 4min 20... tu vois les dégat apres le landing
<GringoStar> tu as un lien vers l'histoire de 1 aile 1 moteur?
<Mobidoy> j'ai trouver ca a date The A-10 has to be the toughest plane in the entire fleet. There is a documented case of an A-10 flying with one wing and one engine shot off. They just don’t make ‘em like that any more.
<Mobidoy> mais je vais essayer de retrouver l'histoire... 
<GringoStar> L'avion que tu as vu dans mon premier video est le F-86 Sabre, il a fait la geure de corré, il y a une histoire (vrai et preuve à l'apui)  d'un pilote qui en a ramener un autre à sa base en le poussant dans le cul
<GringoStar> comme on ferait avec une auto
<GringoStar> bumper a bumper
<GringoStar> mais il n'y a pas de bumper
<Mobidoy> rofl... 
<Mobidoy> nous en avions des sabre ici je crois
<GringoStar> il nous en reste
<GringoStar> The golden squad
<Mobidoy> http://www.military-heat.com/14/a10-warthog-thunderbolt/
<Mobidoy> c'est pas l'histoire que je te parle mais, pas pire celle la aussi... elle a voler 1 heure sans hydraulique lol
<GringoStar> l'un d'eux est venu a quebec pour le festivalaérien
<GringoStar> N'importe quoi peut voler si ça a asser de power...
<Mobidoy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Republic_A-10_Thunderbolt_II#Durability
<Mobidoy> Tiens, ils en parle ici de sa durabilite
<GringoStar> wow
<Mobidoy> mais les pilotes americain voulais rien savoir au debut.... ca volais pas asser vite pour eux lol
<GringoStar> Tu connais le Avro Arrow?
<Mobidoy> Qui ne le connais pas... :) 
<Mobidoy> La gaffe canadienne !! 
<Mobidoy> Grace au lobbyisme americain... 
<Mobidoy> Selon moi, il serait encore dans les top ajd... 
<GringoStar> Ouin...Donc pour revenir à mon histoire, est que tu as déjà vu des amateur de flight sim ici? 
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il y a des chance que je trouve quelqu'un avec qui pratiquer online?
<jav_> hola
<GringoStar> Slu
<jav_> je suis en trainde tester cela
<GringoStar> ?
<GringoStar> J'ai toujour pas réussi à changer une fenetre d'écran
<Mobidoy> desoler, j'etais partis :) 
<Mobidoy> Non je ne connais pas d'amateur de sim ici :) 
<Mobidoy> grrr, ouin, s'en ai une que je cherche encore ca lol.
<Mobidoy> as-tu fait le transfer de ton home sur une nouvelle partition ? 
<Mobidoy> Aussi, regarde ce liens, il y a des screenshot de certaine configuration de Conky
<Mobidoy> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=92328&vote=good&tan=19255302
<GringoStar> cool merci
<GringoStar> Bonne nuit...
<komputes> dejuren: should be fixed now
<dejuren> komputes: yes, it's working. got e-mail from Jonathan, not sure if he is Jonathan from support team, but send him my regards anyway. Also thank you and folks involved :-)
<Mobidoy> [LinuxToday] Forget 200 lines, Red Hat speeds up Linux with 4 lines of code http://ow.ly/1a3Quv
<Mobidoy> Lol Linus part en guerre :) 
<Lrrr> oh
<Lrrr> mais je suis d'accord avec Lennart la-dessus...
<Mobidoy> Ca encore, c'est debatable :) 
<Mobidoy> Le simple utilisateur qui ne fait qu'utiliser linux et que hors d'un environnement graphique, ressemble a une baleine échoué, ne pourras ou ne sauras pas que 1- ca ce fait et 2- comment le faire.... 
<Lrrr> ça va être fait dans les distributions
<Lrrr> Personne va avoir à taper ça
<Mobidoy> oui, y a ca :) 
<Mobidoy> mais si, quand je change de distrib, je garde toujours le meme home, avec mon propre bashrc, est-ce que ca vas etre appliquer quand meme ? 
<Lrrr> C'est pas obligé d'être mis dans le $HOME de tlm
<Lrrr> ça va être dans /etc qqpart...
<Mobidoy> dans le bashrc general ?? mais, ne sert-il pas de "template" pour le bashrc de chaque usager ? 
<Lrrr> non y'a un /etc/profile... en t k
<Lrrr> peut importe
<Lrrr> même si c'est dans ton $HOME, cgroup est supporté pas mal partout
<Mobidoy> je ne cherche pas a m'obstiner avec toi en passant, je cherche plutot a comprendre :) 
<Lrrr> J'ai pas vraiment réfléchit à la chose
<Lrrr> bon, bbl
<Mobidoy> ok merci, a+
<GringoStar> Salut
<KimLaRoux> OMG
<KimLaRoux> d'la vie
<GringoStar> Ouep :)
<KimLaRoux> on s'attend pas à ça
<GringoStar> C'est vrai que ça semble plutot mort...
<Mobidoy> Lol bin non, C'est que  vous etes pas la quand ca grouille lol
<GringoStar> j'aime ça quand  ça grouille...
<Mobidoy> dans mon cas, je ferais pas trop grouiller... Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau portable donc, ca vas etre , installation d'un disque Solid state et ensuite, instalation d'ubuntu :) 
<GringoStar> Moi j'essai encore de faire des miracles avec mon ordinosaure
<Mobidoy> lol... c quoi que tu essais ? 
<GringoStar> wine
<GringoStar> je me pratique avec safari et si ca marche je vais mettre IL-2
<Mobidoy> ahh ok... bin, normalement dans la appdb sur le site de wine, winehq, il y a la procedure sur somment installer / faire fonctionner ce que tu veux
<GringoStar> je me demande quelle version de wine je devrais prendre
<GringoStar> et si je dois faire mes mise à jour avant
<Mobidoy> ce serais toujours mieux et normalement, tu devrais prendre la derniere version de wine... 
<Mobidoy> tu as juste a ajouter leurs ppa
<Mobidoy> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<GringoStar> oui mais ils disent que la mise à jour peut poser des problemes
<GringoStar> ils conseille d'utiliser la version 1.2
<GringoStar> mais la derniere est 1.3
<Mobidoy> peut... mais c'est rare
<GringoStar> et les commentaire sont contradictoire dans IL2
<GringoStar> certains disent que tout fonctionne, d'autre que rien ne marche
<GringoStar> anyway je crois que je vais commencer avec le package par default de la logitheque (1.2?) et tester l'instalation de safari
<Mobidoy> tu peux bien :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-20
<kanouk> bonsoir
<GringoStar> Salut
<GringoStar> Ça va?
<kanouk> salut GringoStar 
<kanouk> oui ça va merci et toi
<kanouk> sauf des problèmes avec pidgin et msn
<kanouk> depuis hier tout mon système gèle si je lance pidgin avec un compte msn
<GringoStar> Oui j'ai résolu mes problemes linux donc j'essai d'en créé des nouveux... ;)
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaRoux> hahaha
<GringoStar> avec wine
<KimLaRoux> =P
<kanouk> je me souviens plus des problèmes que tu avais :( désolée
<kanouk> bonsoir KimLaRoux 
<KimLaRoux> j'ai plus de problèmes sérieux, alors je n'emmerde
<KimLaRoux> salut
<kanouk> lol KimLaRoux 
<KimLaRoux> je regrete toutefois avoir installé 10.10
<kanouk> et je suis en train de m'amuser avec framakey
<kanouk> moi je suis encore sous karmic
<KimLaRoux> 10.04?
<kanouk> non KimLaRoux 9.10
<KimLaRoux> D=
<KimLaRoux> ça doit être stable au moins
<kanouk> oui c'est stable
<KimLaRoux> moi le démarage plante une fois sur trois
<KimLaRoux> je doit tuer plasma-desktop et former un reboot par console quand ça plante =/
<KimLaRoux> forcer*
<kanouk> mais comme je disais plus haut depuis hier j'ai des problèmes avec msn sous pidgin, tout mon système gèle
<KimLaRoux> <.<
<KimLaRoux> re
<kanouk> zuttttttttttttttttt, re :)
<KimLaRoux> lol
<kanouk> voulait agrandir la fenêtre mais j'ai touché le bouton de fermeture
<kanouk> lol
<KimLaRoux> haha
<KimLaRoux> ça arrive à tout le monde
<kanouk> oué
<kanouk> bon ya personne qui a ce problème avec pidgin et msn?
 * KimLaRoux n'utilise pas msn.
<kanouk> j'avais empathie d'installé et j'arrivais pas à me connecter
<kanouk> ben je fais comment alors pour me connecter sur hotmail?
<kanouk> pas le choix c'est mon adresse de contacts
<kanouk> faudrait que je change pour yahoo?
<GringoStar> ton browser?
<KimLaRoux> tu installe aMSN
<KimLaRoux> =P
<kanouk> j'ai amsn, kopete, et pidgin et mon système gèle quand-même aussitôt que je veux me connecter à msn
<KimLaRoux> sur tout les clients? oO
<kanouk> oui
<GringoStar> moi j'utilise yahoo, hotmail et gmail mais par firefox, je pense à essayer thunderbird
<KimLaRoux> wow
<KimLaRoux> sérieux problèmes alors
<kanouk> pt'être que Aim irait mieux
<kanouk> bof!
<deuxpi> j'utilise xmpp (jabber) et c'est compatible avec le chat dans gmail
<deuxpi> (et c'est un protocole libre !)
<kanouk_> re
<kanouk_> bon je croyais que le problème venait de msn mais au moment où je vous parlais mon système a encore gelé
<kanouk_> et aucun msn était ouvert
<kanouk_> obligée de rebooter encore
<kanouk_> mais là je suis avec mon autre ordi
<KimLaRoux> ça sonne intéressant ton problème
<kanouk_> tu trouves? :D
<kanouk_> j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi mon système gèle comme ça tout le temps
<KimLaRoux> tu peux toujours commencer par garder une fenetre de console ouverte en "keep over other windows" avec  l'outil $top qui run dedans
<kanouk_> ?
<KimLaRoux> si t'es chanceux, tu peux p-e voir un process prendre tout le CPU avant de planter
<kanouk_> je vais voir
<deuxpi> en fait, est-ce qu'il répond aux touches Alt-SysRq ?
<KimLaRoux> quand ça gèle, est-ce que tout gèle, ou... comme deuxpi dit
<kanouk_> tout gèle et mon curseur, bien plus moyen de rien faire avec
<kanouk_> sauf que s'il était dans une fenêtre de discussion, là je peux encore écrire
<KimLaRoux> oO
<KimLaRoux> donc le clavier fonctionne toujours
<kanouk_> oui
<KimLaRoux> weird
<KimLaRoux> p-e un problème avec X
<KimLaRoux> t'a gnome ou kde?
<kanouk_> comme tout à l'heure je n'ai pas pu écrire parce que j'avais changé mon curseur de place
<kanouk_> gnome
<kanouk_> à un certain moment j'avais le même problème et c'était cairo-dock qui faisait que ça gelait
<deuxpi> une bonne fois c'est peut-être pas de mal de faire rouler le test de mémoire (celui accessible par grub)
<kanouk_> après désinstallation le problème était réglé
<kanouk_> memtest?
<deuxpi> ouais
<kanouk_> je l'ai plus
<deuxpi> dans la catégorie bug pour aucune raison... :)
<deuxpi> hmmm
<kanouk_> je sais pas ce qui s'est passé mon boot n'est plus le même après l'installation d'une mise à jour
<KimLaRoux> si le clavier fonctionne, tu peux surement aller en console avec ctrl-alt-F2 et voir si un process bouffe tout le CPU avec top
<kanouk_> je fais la commande top?
<kanouk_> bon là en effet je vois un paquet d'affaires lol
<KimLaRoux> =P
<KimLaRoux> lol
<kanouk_> mais je comprends absolument rien dans tout ça
<KimLaRoux> c'est comme la fenetre ctrl-alt-del sous window$
<kanouk_> j'en sais rien non plus
 * KimLaRoux blinks.
<kanouk_> bon comment je fais pour sortir de là%
<kanouk_> ?
<deuxpi> q
<kanouk_> j'ai fait q et y se passe rien
<kanouk_> ah attends
<kanouk_> ctrl alt F7?
<deuxpi> ouais
<kanouk_> ok merci
<kanouk_> fait
<kanouk_> je pense que ça peut être des paquets compiz
<deuxpi> possible, ça pointe un peu dans cette direction
<kanouk_> je regarde les dépendances de compiz en ce moment
<deuxpi> mais que le curseur gèle c'est bizarre
<kanouk_> compiz a pour dépendance compiz-core et j'ai compiz-wrapper d'installé qui lui remplace compiz-core inférieur à 1.0.7.7
<kanouk_> oui mon curseur gèle
<deuxpi> le curseur n'est pas géré par compiz je crois...
<kanouk_> sais pas
<kanouk_> ben je peux pas désinstaller compiz-wrapper
<deuxpi> je sais pas ce que c'est, mais ça n'existe plus après karmic
<kanouk_> qu'est-ce qui n'existe plus après karmic?
<kanouk_> les problèmes de gel système?
<deuxpi> le paquet compiz-wrapper
<kanouk_> ok et je comprends pas moi-même pourquoi je peux pas le désinstaller étant donné qu'il remplace compiz-core inférieur à ce que j'ai dit + haut et que j'ai compiz-core en haut de ça
<kanouk_> pas logique
<deuxpi> il semble qu'il y a des gens qui avaient des problèmes avec des touchpad
<deuxpi> exemple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/460135
<kanouk_> je regarde
<kanouk_> là mon touchpad était activé et en temps normal je laisse pas activé
<kanouk_> tu as pas un site traducteur deuxpi ?
<kanouk_> pas bilingue moi :(
<deuxpi> mais l'option de désactiver le mouvement du curseur quand le clavier est utilisé semble causer du trouble
<deuxpi> pas de prob. le lien était vraiment pas si important :)
<deuxpi> je vais traduire
<kanouk_> ok
<kanouk_> quand je me sers pas de mon touchpad c'est mieux, c'est pour ça que sous linux je le désactive
<deuxpi> l'option est sous Système>Préférences>Souris, onglet Pavé tactile (?)
<deuxpi> "Désactiver le pavé tactile lors de la frappe"
<kanouk_> moi j'apouie sur fn et f7
<kanouk_> appuie
<kanouk_> et c'est désactivé
<deuxpi> ok...
<kanouk_> mais on peut passer par où tu as dit aussi je crois
<kanouk_> tout est coché dans l'onglet pavé tactile
<deuxpi> je trouve très peu d'information *fiable*....
<kanouk_> je crois cependant qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps j'avais coché "défilement à 2 doigts sous "Défilement"
<kanouk_> je viens de mettre à désactivé
 * kanouk_ is away: auto-away
 * kanouk_ is back (gone 00:30:31)
<GringoStar> Salut
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-15
<tottto-ste-julie> salut la gang
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<cyphermox> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> soir
<Mobidoy> bahhh c'est quoi encore la commande pour mettre a jour les fichiers Kernel sur un serveur ? Il fait tout le reste sauf c'est 4 fichiers la !!! :-) 
<cyphermox> mettre à jour les fichiers kernel?
<cyphermox> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Chex> cyphermox: salut man
<Chex> cyphermox: comment allez-vous?
<cyphermox> doing alright
<Chex> cyphermox: cool cool, same here. 
<cyphermox> trying to fix weird build failures, I'm doing one month (November) on the +1 maintenance team
<Chex> ah wow, interesting, this is on the core-ubuntu codebase? 
<cyphermox> it could be, but there doesn't happen to be much to do in there right now, so we're doing universe
<Chex> cyphermox: oh ok, thats cool. shaping up bugs in all the packages, eh? there must be tons.. 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: dist-upgrade c'est pour changer de distribution non ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: non, ca met à jour la distribution
<cyphermox> certains paquets sont gardés en arrière, comme ceux du kernel
<cyphermox> pour éviter des problèmes
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: merci, je me fait avoir a chaque fois !! 
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-16
<Chex> komputes: morning
<Chex> err afternoon I guess
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-18
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<pangolin> I have 4 kittens to give away for free, they are 6 weeks old right now I will wait another 4 weeks before separating from the mother. 3 silver 1 beige/gold they are all very cute. PM me if you might be interested.
<vegeta59> Bonjour tou le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-19
<packrit> bonjour,
<packrit> Les francais sont encore au lit... y a t'il un francophone ici ?
<packrit> Mon disque dur est plein. j'ai installé sur tout le disque y a 10h.
<packrit> 40 go de données !!
<packrit> Personne ?
<packrit> Dommage pour moi.
<16WAAXSHX> bonjour
<stephane56> bjr mes cousins quebcois
<stephane56> jai un souci sur xubuntu 11.10
<stephane56> je lance xubuntu & mon ecran affiche coupure 92.7 khz 58hz et apres ecran noir et mon bureau affiche
<stephane56> j'ai pas de cartes graphiques installées
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-20
<stephane56> slt
<stephane56> <stephane56> jai un souci sur xubuntu 11.10
<stephane56> <stephane56> je lance xubuntu & mon ecran affiche coupure 92.7 khz 58hz et apres ecran noir et mon bureau affiche
<stephane56> <stephane56> j'ai pas de cartes graphiques installées
<stephane56>  
<stephane56> njr
<stephane56> bjr
<stephane56> slt
<stephane56> slt
<qwebirc10452> Bonjour! Voici une petite question: est-il possbile d'obtenir une clé USB avec Ubuntu 11.10 dessus? Je vois que je peux en commander sur le site d'Ubuntu, mais j'aimerais mieux si je pouvais en obtenir une plus rapidement.
<Musashimaru> qwebirc10452, tu peux en faire une en quelques secondes
<Musashimaru> qwebirc10452, tu as un clé usb de plus de 700Mo?
<qwebirc10452> En fait, le problème est que je dois aider quelqu'un de ma famille et je ne suis pas au Québec en ce moment.
<Musashimaru> la procédure est extrêmement simple
<qwebirc10452> Ok, je vais essayer de lui faire faire. Merci!
<Musashimaru> télécharger l'Iso, télécharger unetbootin, selectionner l'image iso dans le soft et voila
<qwebirc10452> Merci!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-12
<Chex> komputes: wasabi, sir
<komputes> Chex: cloud
<Chex> :o 
<Chex> bare-metal server
<Chex> oh, thats what you're up to, I get it
<Chex> im loving the VPS  cloud.. just found another VPS provider for $1/month. :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-16
<edve> Salut tout le monde ! 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-17
<dreamfoxy2600> salut les gars!
<Ankman> EHLO
<dreamfoxy2600> j'ai crée un club informatique dans ma contrée... je veux leur enseigné la programmation et les logiciels libres! alors si pouvez me proposer des idées?
<dreamfox2600> hello?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-16
<galup> bonsoir
<Ankman> soir
#ubuntu-qc 2015-11-10
* Darknet changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.3 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Darknet> petit update au topic :)
#ubuntu-qc 2016-11-16
<ptprince72> Bonjour!
